# What is your eye color?



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Eye color can say a lot about you! Brown is associated with confidence, blue with peacefulness, green with passion, gray and hazel with enigma.


----------



## b_h (Jun 26, 2013)

Confidence is the least thing I have going on for me right now haha


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

b_h said:


> Confidence is the least thing I have going on for me right now haha


And you have brown eyes?


----------



## b_h (Jun 26, 2013)

Stelliferous said:


> And you have brown eyes?


Dark Brown, if it makes any difference.


----------



## Saki (Jun 10, 2013)

Ummm... 


<---- blue?


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

b_h said:


> Dark Brown, if it makes any difference.


I suppose it's just a general definition then. My eyes are green and they match my passion. I've also seen a lot of confident brown-eyed people around.


----------



## Snow (Oct 19, 2010)

There is no correlation.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Revenant said:


> There is no correlation.


From my own personal observations I've found there to be a correlation. How can you say so certainly that there is no correlation?


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

* *




BROOOOWWNNNNN




derpy derpy doo doo brown. Maybe we're just confident because we know we're ordinary and have to shine harder.


----------



## Bluefireluv (Jun 17, 2013)

Saki said:


> Ummm...
> 
> 
> <---- blue?


HETEROCHROMIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!~ <3  AHHHHHHHHHH SO PRETTYYYYYYYYYYYY!

I think eye colours just give off a certain impression, personally while it's interesting to think about I don't think it says a lot about you xD I got really dark brown eyes that just look black all the time unless you shine a light on them, and I have really low self-esteem xD Plus it's hard to say that all Asians are confident xD


----------



## braided pain (Jul 6, 2012)

Green.

With PASSION.


----------



## CrystallineSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

Dark green with dark blue and amber undertones.


----------



## FauxPlasticTrees (Jul 2, 2013)

Are there so many greens around here? It's by far the most voted colour. Strange, I don't even really like all greens. Only some look good to me. 
Anyway, I think that making guesses about someone's personality aspects from their eye colour is even worse than believing in horoscopes... But that's just my personal opinion.
My eyes are supposed to be hazel, although I don't really know what that really means in terms of colour.


----------



## Daniel_James_Maher (Feb 11, 2013)

Stelliferous said:


> Eye color can say a lot about you! Brown is associated with confidence, blue with peacefulness, green with passion, gray and hazel with enigma.


Nice connections of colours to characteristics but I think that may say more about how people perceive them than anything else.

Mine are hazel; enigmatic; hmm, I don't think most people would call me that. But they could be wrong, couldn't they?

Edit: PS I just checked and mine are actually emerald green. My parents always told me they were hazel but I just checked a colour chart and hazel is much too brown. My eyes are almost entirely green with a bit of grey and brown, which is emerald green by the chart. Anyway, most people wouldn't call me passionate anyway.


----------



## Snow (Oct 19, 2010)

Stelliferous said:


> From my own personal observations I've found there to be a correlation. How can you say so certainly that there is no correlation?


Because, I have brown eyes.


----------



## Snow (Oct 19, 2010)

I like to think of my eyes like delicate hollow marbles filled with liquid, or a glass sphere of ocean water under moonlight, or maybe a globe with water from a lake under a thunderstorm.


* *




Just like my eyes, if you take any of these into space, they will immediately boil, expand, and evaporate into nothingness. :wink:


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Daniel_James_Maher said:


> Nice connections of colours to characteristics but I think that may say more about how people perceive them than anything else.
> 
> Mine are hazel; enigmatic; hmm, I don't think most people would call me that. But they could be wrong, couldn't they?
> 
> Edit: PS I just checked and mine are actually emerald green. My parents always told me they were hazel but I just checked a colour chart and hazel is much too brown. My eyes are almost entirely green with a bit of grey and brown, which is emerald green by the chart. Anyway, most people wouldn't call me passionate anyway.


How others perceive you? Yeah that might be it. Sounds good to me.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

FauxPlasticTrees said:


> Are there so many greens around here? It's by far the most voted colour. Strange, I don't even really like all greens. Only some look good to me.
> Anyway, I think that making guesses about someone's personality aspects from their eye colour is even worse than believing in horoscopes... But that's just my personal opinion.
> My eyes are supposed to be hazel, although I don't really know what that really means in terms of colour.


Daniel_James_Maher had a good point. He suggested that eye color would say what others perceive them to be. Which isn't horoscopic because it has been studied that colors are more than just colors to people.


----------



## FauxPlasticTrees (Jul 2, 2013)

Stelliferous said:


> Daniel_James_Maher had a good point. He suggested that eye color would say what others perceive them to be. Which isn't horoscopic because it has been studied that colors are more than just colors to people.


It would be "horoscopic" if you actually try to make guesses about someone's personality that way. If you'd phrased it differently, for example: "Eye colours tend to trigger these associations in people by looking at them", it at least wouldn't be superstitious.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

FauxPlasticTrees said:


> It would be "horoscopic" if you actually try to make guesses about someone's personality that way. If you'd phrased it differently, for example: "Eye colours tend to trigger these associations in people by looking at them", it at least wouldn't be superstitious.


Sorry I'm not perfect.


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

Definitely blue.


----------



## Pixzelina (May 25, 2013)

My eyes are brown and my confidence isn't really all that great 75% of the time.


----------



## Miralci (Aug 26, 2013)

Some kind of green-gray-blue. But mostly green. I don't believe that your eye color says anything about your personality though. Eyes are just cool!


----------



## Saki (Jun 10, 2013)

Undoubtedly said:


> Is that your eye? The eye with the lovely example of sectoral heterochromia?


Yes, and for your eye description... maybe aqua would work? Water is blueish, greyish, and greenish sometimes.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Brown. Confidence is one thing you really can't associate with me though.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

While I was looking at myself in the mirror I happened to notice my pupils to be rather big. I noticed I was very confident at the time and I remembered that I've been confident and seen my pupils large multiple times. I'm thinking if people associate confidence with brown eyes because their pupils seem to be bigger since they are so dark. It also makes sense because apparently you can spot serial killers by noticing if their pupils are large. Because of their confidence? Also pupils get smaller in the dark. You're not really confident in the dark...


----------



## Kantonuser (Dec 22, 2012)

Im blue dabudabudei...

I would also describe myself as very peaceful.


----------



## NoIdeaWhatImDoing (Aug 6, 2013)

Blue.

Teehee, the bar color for blue is actually blue. C:

If only it was for green..


----------



## FallingSlowly (Jul 1, 2013)

Stelliferous said:


> Also pupils get smaller in the dark.


No, they don't, they're actually getting bigger to let in more light.

And pupil dilation is also related to any type of arousal/stress (sympathetic response). And if you're relaxed, they tend to constrict (parasympathetic response).

About the colour theory, I'll keep quiet, not my thing...


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

Light brown. They're great! They're an usual shade of brown; so, that makes them exotic for people.


----------



## SeñorTaco (Jun 5, 2013)

Saki said:


> Ummm...
> 
> 
> <---- blue?


omfg your eyes are beautiful
also your avatar totally fits the bill for enigma i guess


----------



## 33778 (Feb 26, 2012)

Brown eyes for me but not too confident I´m affraid.


----------



## TwistedMuses (May 20, 2013)

My eyes are a complete mash up of every eye colour with dominating colours of steel gray and whitish green. Some specks of varied browns are visible near the pupil.
actually, the steel gray is formed as crescents around the right sides of my iris outlines. My iris outlines are really bold and dark.

Something similar to this in overall picture from afar. (not me in the pic)










Edit: I am a rabbit heart who only stands up for herself in critical cases. But I do not lack the overall charisma when it comes to things I am good at.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

If we're being specific, my eyes are deep chestnut brown with bits of honey. There's no option for that, so screw you

The personality stuff is completely off


----------



## Saki (Jun 10, 2013)

SeñorTaco said:


> omfg your eyes are beautiful
> also your avatar totally fits the bill for enigma i guess


OH MY GOSH! Your name! I designed a T shirt for Spanish class one time and put a Mariachi band playing in quicksand (yes I'm weird) I named the guitar player SeñorTaco. I'm sorry, that was really off topic. But I love your name xD


----------



## SeñorTaco (Jun 5, 2013)

Saki said:


> OH MY GOSH! Your name! I designed a T shirt for Spanish class one time and put a Mariachi band playing in quicksand (yes I'm weird) I named the guitar player SeñorTaco. I'm sorry, that was really off topic. But I love your name xD


I LOVE MY NAME TOO! LOL i just got it changed after I randomly spammed a few Spanish words on @Cosmic Hobo's wall and I was like omfg I NEED THIS NAME


----------



## hulia (Sep 13, 2012)

Brown as heck. (Boring) dark brown like most of southern italian and spaniard descent.

Confidence? no correlation.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

View attachment 82123


Excuse the unflattering picture. Dark blue. When discussions of eye colour come up IRL, I've mentioned my blue eyes and had people tell me: You don't have blue eyes. I've then shown them my eyes are dark blue. Then had to prove I wasn't wearing coloured contact lenses. Dark blue is cute on most babies but no one notices dark blue eyes on an adult. It's only cool when I've put on purple contacts because they make the purple look real and textured.


----------



## Sparkling (Jul 12, 2013)

Stelliferous said:


> Eye color can say a lot about you! Brown is associated with confidence, blue with peacefulness, green with passion, gray and hazel with enigma.


blue with peacefulness? hell no
people with blue eyes are usually romantic
i have dark green ones


----------



## CandyHorseTranquilizerGun (Sep 6, 2013)

I have blue eyes and peacefulness is a trait that could be ascribed to me, so I guess that's +1 for your correlation data?


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

I had always hard time to tell what is the color of my own eyes... In my I.D. stands gray eyes but I heard opinions that I have green, blue, gray-blue, gray-green, blue-green... It really depends on a light. If the light is a little bit warm - then they are greenish. If it's a cold light - bluish. The problem is also that outer ring is much darker than insides that are a lighter shade of "gray". Beside that, near my pupils there are single hazel rings and tiny spots, but they are visible only up close. So... my eyes are grayish?... with a tint of every color beside dark brown...


----------



## Genomskinlig (Oct 8, 2013)

Blue da ba dee da be dai...


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Green. Eh.


----------



## lazydaisy (Jun 20, 2013)

lol @ confident. brown eyes here.


----------



## Chascoda (Jul 12, 2012)

I can't really tell. They're sort of green, sort of blue, sort of grey. Grey... blue... green... greeyb!


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Dark brown and I lack self confidence looool


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

RERNBERW ERRS!!!! Lol jk, they're a nice, truly scrumptious dark chocolate.


----------



## chaoticbrain (May 5, 2012)

Stelliferous said:


> From my own personal observations I've found there to be a correlation. How can you say so certainly that there is no correlation?


Well, maybe you should do some research ? I'm sure it wouldn't be too hard to gather information for instance around which celebrities have different eye colors and then you could present a case for it being correlated with personality traits.


----------



## ToxicatedRose (Apr 18, 2012)

I don't know if my eyes are green or hazel...

They're definitely green, but they have this darkness/browness to them. The coolest thing is that they look in gold in some kind of lights, and a really nice green in other kind of lights 

(Usually they just look boring though *sigh*)


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

Bluish-gray.


----------



## knightingling (Oct 15, 2013)

Hmm, I personally believe there is no correlation. Eye color is a matter of genetics, not personality or self-esteem. It wouldn't be surprising, though, if there are matches.


----------



## Eagle9615 (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm not sure. Depending on the lighting they can look blue, gray, green, or bluish-green.


----------



## Yuna (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm of East Asian heritage, so dark brown eyes is pretty much given. I admire green eyes a lot.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

Mine are kind of a mix between blue and green, but mostly blue.


----------



## Conspiracy (Dec 1, 2013)

Blue ^______^


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

green


----------



## ifyouinsist (Dec 2, 2013)

Black, like my soul!


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

mine are a mix of greyish greens and yellowish browns. They tend to look more green if I wear green, but otherwise I don't think they're particularly noticeable.

personally I don't think there's much correlation between eye-color and personality traits because well.... more than half of the world has brown eyes and brown/black hair because of genetic dominance. 

anyways, eye-color is still interesting, and certain colors may have cultural connotations attached to them, even if they're not actually true across the board. I can't say that I've happened to notice any pattern though myself, but then I don't particularly pay attention to eye-color.... I find it difficult to be sure what color people's eyes are unless I get up just a little too close for most people's personal space comfort. At normal talking distance I often can't really tell, or don't notice.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

One seems to be more blue, while another one's almost grey. But they both are closer to blue than grey.


----------



## gleeful (Nov 10, 2013)

I agree with others who have said that they don't think there is any link between eye colour and personality. Personally I don't believe that any aspects of our appearance that we're born with can reflect who we are!


----------



## EternalNocturne (Nov 4, 2011)

Somehow when I read blue as being peacefulness, I pictured sort of a movie scenario, with a narrator saying "And the colour blue, a sign of peacefulness", and then showing a bunch of blue eyed angry looking German guys beating the hell out of each other for fun.



Omg! Stereotyping!


----------



## StephanieAlice (Nov 30, 2013)

My eyes are hazel, but more green than brown. ESTJ


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

ISTJ: My eyes are hazel in the summer.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Bluefireluv said:


> I got really dark brown eyes that just look black all the time unless you shine a light on them, and I have really low self-esteem xD Plus it's hard to say that all Asians are confident xD


Eyes resembling Chocolate Brown Smoky Quartz.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII (Dec 22, 2010)

Pale grey! Well enigmatic, me. :wink:


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Stelliferous said:


> From my own personal observations I've found there to be a correlation. How can you say so certainly that there is no correlation?


My anecdotal evidence contradicts yours.


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight (Sep 28, 2012)

My eyes are blue-green. Each of my eyes is literally half blue and half green. I won't say "hazel" because that indicates a nut color. I hate having to pick for driver's licenses.


----------



## SlightlyEccentric (Feb 13, 2014)

My eyes are blue although I'd prefer to have had dark/hazel eyes probably suits brown hair more.


----------



## Osytek (Feb 11, 2014)

My eyes are hazel, sometimes a little bit yellow, green.


----------



## antisocial sociopath (Mar 23, 2014)

A sort of Darker Amber color


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

My eye color is more black than anything.


----------



## iwrite (Oct 10, 2012)

My eyes are sort of hazel, but instead of greenish/brown they are yellow/gold with some brown.


----------



## eydimork (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## SouthernSaxon (Feb 21, 2014)

Inner ring of green, outer ring of blue. I have bi-coloured eyes, which is kind of weird...


----------



## cannamella (Mar 25, 2014)

Dark brown


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

Dark dirty dirt brown.


----------



## angeleyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Hazel. And angelic.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

SouthernSaxon said:


> Inner ring of green, outer ring of blue. I have bi-coloured eyes, which is kind of weird...


That sounds beautiful!


----------



## metaphor (Mar 10, 2014)

Blue green with a hint of yellow along the pupil.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

So many people here have gemstone eyes… mine are blue-gray.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

I'm a shit-eyed person, thanks daddy.


----------



## Rong Wong (Feb 16, 2018)

I've got green eyes. 

Scientists Say Your Eye Color Reveals Information About Your Personality
https://www.littlethings.com/eye-color-personality/


----------

